# Check enigne light



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

Have a brand new Cruze with 363 miles on it and the check engine light came on.Onstar diag. 2 codes from the tranny dealing with the torque converter.taking car in tomarrow for service. Just got this car for my son.I have a cobalt and have had no issues.Firt model years always have bugs.anyone else with similar problems?


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Question for you, has your Cruze been updated to the revised calibration for the automatic transmission?


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

*cel*

Not sure they never said at dealer will be finding out tomarrow


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

Let is know. I've had the update done and it is complete crap. But, now onstar codes or lights at this point.


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

on the way to dealer this morn.it downshifted to 5th at 70mph and would not upshift not even with the auto stick had to drive 60 mph at 3500 rpm for 6 miles...ouch..its still at the dealer hopefully will know tomarrow what is exactly wrong


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I don t get it, the 6 spd trans is not new to GM????


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> I don t get it, the 6 spd trans is not new to GM????


I believe this 6speed is brand new


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> I believe this 6speed is brand new


may not be the exact same but they have made 6 spd autos since 08-09..


----------



## booradley (Dec 20, 2010)

*Shift Count*

I have been attempting to count the shifts and I usually get to 5th and that is it. Now the 6th maybe subtle, but I should notice a tac difference. I think these engines are revving way too high, at low speeds. I had the trans done, and my sales manager told me not to do the update, drive it for 500 miles till it learns my driving habits??? Yeah right, and it was shifting so abruptly and harsh I had to wear a Na scar Neck Brace.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you want to know which gear you're in, slap the shifter over to the left and your display will show you which gear
ie: "M6" is 6th gear, manual mode


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

Found out today that the torque converter had something break inside GM is envolved with this and they sending new transmission and torque converter for My Cruze which has 370 miles on it .The dealer I purchased from is making first months payment also...hush hush money...lol


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Im glad to see that your dealer and GM are treating you properly and compensating you for your downtime. It sucks, but sometimes product issues happen and how the manufacturer and retailer deal with the issue makes a huge difference. Its always a wise investment to spend money on making the customer happy.


----------

